# Getting supplies ready :)



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

So far we have the area I'll be living in set. We isolated a corner of the living room away from everyone else (10 people live in this house) where I have a little bed set up and all my things to keep the boredom at bay. It is blocked off by a movable screen-type room divider to keep the pets away as well.

Everyone will be at least 10-12 feet away from where we have me set up, so it should be ok right?

Anyhoo, here is the list of supplies I have so far, please let me know if I need to add something to the list 

1. 2 cases of water
2. Trash Bags (so I can easily bag trash I touch and use my dedicated door to the outside trash cans)
3. Lysol wipes (this was suggested by radiology for after flushing the toilet twice, and to use on the keyboard often)
4. Snacks
5. Hard candy (to clear the salivary glands as much as possible)
6. Gallon zip lock bags to bag up left over snacks once open and to store my toiletries.

Anything I've forgotten?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Disposable cutlery, plates, and cups. Yes, you could probably wash the regular stuff, but my radiologist said it'd be easier to use the disposable stuff...and it was. 

My dentist tsk-tsk'ed me for using hard candies and suggested Xylitol hard candies. I carry them in my purse now and pop them after I eat, so they are good for anytime, but can help with the prevention of decay...especially important if you have issues with reduced saliva.

Use two pillow cases on your pillow!


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

drats and disposable cutlery was on my list but I didn't see it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are any of those 10 people small children? Are you certain it's okay for you to be in an "open" room in the same house with them for an extended period? Please make sure that's okay...you don't want to put them at risk for future problems.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband and I moved in with his parents to help save their house two years ago, then I got sick and had to stop working so we've been here ever since.

Right now it is my husband, son (15), and me in one room. Husband's sister and husband in one room. Husband's niece (13) and nephew (9) in another room. Husband's grandmother (90) in another room. And finally his parents.

No one else is home during the day but me and the grandmother but she stays in her room. I won't be using the kitchen for the 4 days it has been recommended I stay out. The corner we have re-purposed technically used to be a formal dining room but one wall was knocked down to enlarge the living room, we have that wall closed off with the screen/gate thing so it is more like my own room.

The nuclear med techs I spoke to said since my last RAI U/S showed 74% at 4hr and 83% at 24hr, I am at a far less risk to others so as long as I take the necessary bathroom precautions, don't sleep in the same bed as anyone else, stay out of the kitchen, and keep myself as isolated as I can for the first 4 days, everything should be fine.

Unfortunately there isn't any other option since we cannot afford a hotel stay for me and every room here is taken.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...your in-laws practically deserve sainthood! Hopefully everyone will be back on their feet soon so living situations can get back to normal.

Sounds like you have it pretty well planned out.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

My sister-in-law moved in to the house 9 years ago when her husband was out of the country with the military and she was pregnant with her son. About 12 years ago my mother-in-law's mom moved in to avoid a rest home situation.

My father-in-law lost his job as a mechanic for BMW 5 years ago, then MIL had a massive heart attack about 3 years ago. The bills started piling up and my husband and I were making a good living then so we gave up our apartment and used all our savings to get their home out of foreclosure and get them caught up.

It was supposed to be temporary, then Graves happened


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

minli said:


> My father-in-law lost his job as a mechanic for BMW 5 years ago, then MIL had a massive heart attack about 3 years ago. The bills started piling up and my husband and I were making a good living then so we gave up our apartment and used all our savings to get their home out of foreclosure and get them caught up.


That was super-sweet and generous of you! :hugs:


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Will you be using anything like a tv remote or a cell phone? My friend who had RAI last year put all of her small electronics into small ziploc baggies. She could still use them, but she wasn't physically touching them so they stayed uncontaminated.


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't even think of that! Great idea.

I got a call yesterday from nuclear medicine letting me know the lead radiologist wants me to come in today at 1230 to start the RAI U/S but instead of going home tomorrow after the 24hr scan they want me to stick around for a few hours so they can be sure I get the actual radiation dose before I leave.

Originally that was supposed to happen next week, but my doc and the radiologist wanted to bump it up.

Getting a little nervous.


----------

